# برامج متخصصة في عالم الطيران



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

الأكاديمية الدولية للتدريب، مهمتها تأهيل الطواقم الشابة للعمل في أحد مجالات الطيران، من خلال تقديم افضل وسائل التدريب التي تمكن الطالب من القيام بمهامه الوظيفية على أكمل وجه. تأسست الأكاديمية عام 2001 وهي مرخصة من الهيئة العامة للطيران، وتعقد دوراتها بالتعاون مع أكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران في الأردن.



موسى حمدان مدير الأكاديمية الدولية للتدريب قال: تتميز الأكاديمية ببرامجها المتخصصة التي وضعت من قبل مجموعة من الخبراء والمختصين في مجال الطيران، ممن يعملون في أشهر مراكز التدريب. كما ان الخطة الدراسية للكلية تركز على الجانب العملي والتدريب الميداني للطلبة، لأنهما يلعبان دوراً رئيسياً في تأهيل الطلاب لسوق العمل.

يضيف: دوراتنا تشمل الناحيتين النظرية والعملية، حيث يتم التدريب على الجزء العملي المختص بالضيافة الجوية في الأردن في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي، كما يتم التدريب على الجزء العملي المختص بإصدار التذاكر في مقر الاكاديمية في مختبر الحاسوب والموصول بنظام الحجز الآلي (Sabre) وهو أكبر موزع لنظام الحجز الآلي في العالم لشركات الطيران. والمناهج المعتمدة للأكاديمية هي مناهج منظمة الطيران العالمية (آياتا) كما يتم تأهيل الطلاب في اللغة الانجليزية لعلوم الطيران والخدمات الأرضية، والتسويق والمبيعات قبل البدء بمادة التخصص لكل دورة.

وحول البرامج التي تطرحها الأكاديمية، قال: تأسس المركز الرئيسي للأكاديمية في مدينة العين عام ،2001 حيث تم الحصول على الترخيص من الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني في أبوظبي، للعمل في مجال علوم الطيران والضيافة الجوية والسفر. بعدها تم افتتاح فروعنا في كل من أبوظبي ودبي ورأس الخيمة التي تعقد دوراتها بالتعاون مع الأردنية لتدريب الطيران والتدريب التشبيهي.

فرص العمل



يؤكد موسى حمدان ان سوق العمل في حاجة ماسة لهذا الاختصاص، وذلك لتفضيل العميل للموظف العربي، خاصة ان معظم من يعمل في هذا المجال في الوقت الحاضر هم من الأجانب. كما أنه مع اتساع شبكة عالم الطيران، وازدياد تعقيد وتقدم التقنية سوف نجد شركات ومؤسسات الطيران نفسها في أمسّ الحاجة لمتخصص في هذا المجال، ونتيجة لذلك فإن اقبال الطلاب على دراسة هذا العلم يشهد تطوراً ملحوظاً في السنوات الاخيرة.

وتتطلع الأكاديمية الدولية للتدريب الى تطوير برامجها، بما يتناسب مع سوق العمل، ومن بين التطورات استخدام نظام الحجز الآلي (Galileo) وهو برنامج الحجز الآلي الأول في العالم، بحيث يتعلم الطالب كيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج في حجز واصدار التذاكر. وأشار الى انه سيتم افتتاح فروع جديدة للاكاديمية في مسقط وبقية دول الخليج العربي.

سياحة وسفر



كمال جمال الدين (مسؤول برنامج السياحة والسفر والشحن الجوي) يقول: يعد برنامج السياحة والسفر من البرامج الرئيسية التي تطرحها الأكاديمية، ويهدف الى اكساب الطلاب مهارات اساسية، اهمها دراسة علوم الطيران، وجغرافية المنطقة، واللغة الانجليزية لعلوم الطيران. وفي المرحلة الثانية يتعلم الطالب طريقة حجز واصدار التذاكر يدوياً، بالاضافة الى نظام الحجز الآلي، والمراسلات التجارية للطيران والسياحة، وادارة المنشآت السياحية والتسويق السياحية وتنظيم الرحلات والمجموعات السياحية.

يضيف: أما بالنسبة للشحن الجوي، فيكتسب الطالب في هذا البرنامج مهارة احتساب السعر على وزن وحجم البضائع، كما يتعلم كيفية تعبئة بوليصة الشحن، بالاضافة لإلمامه ببعض علوم الطيران مثل جغرافية المنطقة واللغة الانجليزية لعلوم الطيران والتي تساعده في ممارسة عمله.

وحول الصعوبات التي تواجه المعلم، يقول: ضعف مستوى الطلبة في اللغة الانجليزية يشكل صعوبة لدينا في ايصال المعلومات، ما يدفعنا الى تنظيم دورة خاصة باللغة الانجليزية، قبل البدء في تعليم علوم الطيران. ومن الصعوبات التي تواجهنا أيضاً، المفهوم الخاطىء لدى كثير من الطلاب عن علم الطيران، والذي يتم اكتسابه من جهات غير متخصصة، لذا فإننا نسعى جاهدين لتصحيح المعلومات الخاطئة لدى طلابنا، وتزويدهم بالمعلومات الصحيحة في هذا المجال، حتى يصبحوا مؤهلين وقادرين على القيام بمهام عملهم.

يضيف: يعمل خريجو الأكاديمية الآن في مواقع مختلفة، منها وكالات السياحة والسفر وشركات الطيران والمطارات، ووكالات الشحن الجوي والبحري والبري.

طلاب من الأكاديمية



التحق علي سالم ببرنامج السياحة والسفر، لأنه مؤمن ان سوق العمل في حاجة الى مؤهلين في هذا المجال، ما سيجعل فرص العمل أمامه أوسع. ويعتبر علي أن الأهم في هذا المجال هو الممارسة العملية، حيث ان التطبيق المباشر لما يتعلمه الطالب من معلومات نظرية، يعمل على تثبت المعلومة وتوظيفها. أيضاً يجب على الطالب أن يكون ملماً بعلوم الطيران باللغة الانجليزية، حيث انها اللغة المعتمدة في سوق العمل.

اما مروة محمد، فتقول: أهم ما يميز برنامج السياحة والسفر هو تزويده لنا بكل ما هو جديد من برامج ومعلومات في علوم الطيران، حيث ان دوراته مصممة بما يتناسب مع احتياجات سوق العمل.

وعما تعلمته مروة في الدورة تقول: تعلمت كيفية التعامل مع نظام حجز واصدار التذاكر، وأصبحت ملمة بمصطلحات الطيران، وجغرافية المنطقة، وتقسيمات “آياتا”.

وتضيف: أشعر أنني أصبحت قادرة على العمل في مجال السياحة والسفر من خلال المهارات التي تعلمتها، بالاضافة الى الخبرات التي اكتسبتها من الاساتذة في المركز، وإنني أطمح للعمل بعد انتهاء الدورة ومدتها ستة أشهر في أحد مطارات الدولة، حيث انها رغبتي الأولى منذ الصغر.

محمد حمايدة على مشارف انجاز دورة السياحة والسفر التي التحق بها في شهر سبتمبر/ايلول الماضي، يقول: كان التحاقي بهذه الدورة تحقيقاً لطموحي بأن أعمل يوماً في شركة “دناتا” للسياحة والسفر، خاصة وأني أهوى العمل في مجال السياحة.

وأضاف: من خلال الدورة استطعت أن أكوّن خلفية كبيرة عن عالم الطيران ونشأته وتقسيماته وخطوطه، وبدأت فعلياً في ممارسته عملياً، من خلال حجز واصدار التذاكر، وأعتقد ان الممارسة العملية لما تعلمناه هي الأهم في هذا البرنامج، بالاضافة الى اتقان اللغة الانجليزية التي تعد لغة التخاطب في هذا المجال، خاصة ان معظم مصطلحات الطيران بالانجليزية، لذا فإننا مطالبون بإجادة اللغتين الانجليزية والعربية على السواء حتى نستطيع التعامل مع برامج الطيران والمتعاملين أيضاً.

فاطمة البلوشي تقول: “لم تكن لدي أي خلفية في هذا المجال، ولكن استطعت خلال خمسة أشهر تعلم الكثير في عالم الطيران، فأصبحت ملمة بقوانين الطيران، وجغرافية الطيران، وحساب الأسعار ونظامي الحجز الآلي واليدوي، والتسويق السياحي وغيرها.

تضيف: من خلال الدورة، توصلت الى ان العمل في هذا المجال يعتمد على شخصية الطالب، خاصة في التسويق السياحي والتعامل مع الجمهور، لذا فإنني حريصة على تطوير امكاناتي في التعامل مع الآخرين، والعمل بروح الفريق. وأطمح للعمل بعد انتهاء الدورة في احدى وكالات السفريات العالمية التي استطيع من خلالها توظيف ما تعلمته، واكتساب خبرات جديدة اثناء العمل، ما يزيد من خبرتي الشخصية، فينعكس ذلك بالايجاب على أدائي، وعلى الموسسة التي أعمل فيها.

أما راشد سعيد الشبلي فيطمح الى فتح مكتب سفريات خاص به، لذا فإن الخطوة الأولى لتحقيق هذا الطموح بالنسبة له، هو الالتحاق ببرنامج السياحة والسفر، لتصبح لديه معرفة كافية في هذا المجال. يقول: واجهت صعوبة في بداية التحاقي بالدورة، وذلك بسبب ضعف مستواي باللغة الانجليزية، وعدم وجود أي خلفية عندي عن علم الطيران، ولكني استطعت بعون الله، ومساعدة الأساتذة في المركز الإلمام بالمعلومات التي نحتاجها لممارسة العمل في هذا المجال. خاصة ان التدريب العملي كان جزءاً من برنامج السياحة والسفر الذي التحقت به، مما ساعدني على تطبيق ما تعلمته عملياً.

التحق جويد محمد ببرنامج حجز واصدار التذاكر، بعد تشجيع من اصدقائه الذين سبقوه في دراسة هذا البرنامج. يقول جويد: كنت أبحث عن مركز لتعليم حجز واصدار تذاكر الطيران، وكان التحاقي بهذا المركز بتشجيع من أصدقائي، حيث ان البرامج المطروحة في الأكاديمية الدولية للتدريب متخصصة، ومعتمدة في منظمة الطيران العالمية (آياتا) كما يتم تدريب الطلبة على استخدام برنامج الحجز، وهو أكبر موزع لنظام الحجز الآلي في العالم لشركات الطيران ووكالات السفر والرائد في عالم صناعة السياحة والسفر، لذا فإن الطالب يضمن حصوله على المعلومات الصحيحة، التي يحتاجها لممارسة عمله بعد ذلك، وهذا هو الهدف الرئيسي من وجودنا في الأكاديمية.​




منقوووووووووووووووول


----------



## al3wasef (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على موضوعك
ما الفرق بين مختلف الأنظمة التي تستخدم كبرنامج آياتا و galileo


----------

